# Loss



## i_am_Lois (Apr 11, 2014)

My sister died this morning at 9:40 AM. 
Naturally I am feeling a great sense of loss. I loved her so.
She was one year younger than me.
We each had 2 girls and one boy around the same time. 
She was always there for me. Someone I could laugh with, we had so many common memories.
She was the one I went to when I needed a shoulder to cry on.
She was always my greatest supporter with words of encouragement and praise for me.
She gave me a wonderful gift, her love and friendship throughout our lives.
I will feel a big emptiness about my life, as I live now without her.

me on left, my sister Lori on right
View attachment 6304

me on left, my sister Lori on right
View attachment 6305

My sister Lori on left, me on right
View attachment 6306

My sister Lori on left, me on right
View attachment 6307

my sister Lori on left, me on right
View attachment 6308


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

My deepest sympathy and condolences Lois to you and your family during this very sad time.  I type through my tears as I look at your photos...hugs. :rose:


----------



## Ina (Apr 11, 2014)

Lois I'm so sorry your sister has passed. She will always be in your heart, and when you need her she will still be there for you. Whenever you have a longing for Lori, just thinking of her bring her closer to you. That love will never leave you. (((hug)))


----------



## Bee (Apr 11, 2014)

Condolences Lois.


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 11, 2014)

Condolences Lois on the loss of your sister.Will have you & your family in my prayers.


----------



## Pam (Apr 11, 2014)

So sorry, Lois. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 11, 2014)

SO sorry for your loss Lois.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 11, 2014)

Lois,  I am so sorry to hear this. I know you posted earlier that she didn't want visitors; and you knew then that she might not have much longer left. Even when we know we are losing someone we love so much, and we hate seeing them suffering; it is still heartbreaking for us when we actually do lose them. 
My prayers and hugs for you as you mourn your  loss of your sister.


----------



## d0ug (Apr 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Lois. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2014)

Lois, I feel so bad for you right now. God Bless.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family, Lois. I know how hard it is to lose a sibling.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear that, dear Lois. My heart goes out to you...

'When I come to your world I am like a bird that is imprisoned within a cage and when I leave it I am like a bird joyfully released to wing its way through boundless space. What you call 'death' is the opening of the cage and the release of the bird from its prison'
- Silver Birch


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 11, 2014)

_*Lois so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved sister, you have such beautiful memories of her that will stay in your heart forever, just think of her and she will be there. {{{HUGS}}}*_


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 11, 2014)

So many photos of a loving relationship.
Sad as you are today, you have wonderful memories of a very special sister.
Hold tight to them and you have previously held onto Lori.

My sympathy to you and to your family as you come to terms with your loss.


----------



## Raven (Apr 11, 2014)

Sincere sympathy to you Lois.
May loving memories of times spent with your sister bring you comfort.


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Lois.'


----------



## Fern (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm sorry that is so sad,


----------



## lilylilyrose (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry for your loss- beautiful pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2014)

Lois, condolences to you and your family on the loss of your beloved sister, from the photos we can all see how close you were, and that will forever stay in your heart.


May you rest in peace Lori!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

I can only echo what everyone else has said.  I am so sorry, Lois.  My condolences.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh Lois, I am so sorry  denise


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 12, 2014)

Lois, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------

